# Tax Time! - Share Trading Statement



## Higgshr (13 October 2008)

It is that time. I am now considered by the ATO as a "share trader".....

http://www.ato.gov.au/businesses/content.asp?doc=/content/21749.htm

Can anyone recommend a template resource or software which can generate the necessary info for tax purposes as a share trader. It will need to cover all the fun stuff too, options, short sells etc....

Any recommendations to keep the ATO happy?


----------



## sam76 (13 October 2008)

Higgshr said:


> Any recommendations to keep the ATO happy?




Send them a blank cheque. 

My provide provides all of that taxy stuff in my online account.

Give yours a call and they should help you out...


----------



## MS+Tradesim (13 October 2008)

Give the free trial on this a go. It's a money management/performance tracking software, and can print out useful tax stuff too.

http://www.stator-afm.com/stock-tracking-software-features.html

Disclaimer: I get no kickbacks and have no vested interest in the software.


----------

